# Experience letter for ELECTRICAL ENGINEER (Help needed) !!!



## rebell (Jul 9, 2014)

*Dear All Senior members,*

I'm applying for FSW category 2014 under " *NOC 2133 Electrical and electronics engineers* " stream. I am preparing and gathering other documents as well but the hurdle that I'm facing is while preparing my *experience letter and that too especially with the main duties/roles and responsibilities*. I request , if there is any senior person who can help me out with this. I shall be obliged.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not even sure what you are asking here.

And what do you mean by 'senior person'? Senior in what?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You do not know what the main roles and responsibilities are of the job you claim to do


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

_shel said:


> You do not know what the main roles and responsibilities are of the job you claim to do



Sounds to me like he is trying to write the letter himself or something.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

colchar said:


> Sounds to me like he is trying to write the letter himself or something.


 Many do that on the Australia board apparently due to uncooperative managers. They then say they get the manager to sign it. 

But surely you would know what your main duties are, what you were employed to do, or not!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

_shel said:


> Many do that on the Australia board apparently due to uncooperative managers. They then say they get the manager to sign it.




That shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Officially it isn't but that is what they do. Immigration then verify their work experience so some will be tripped up.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

_shel said:


> Many do that on the Australia board apparently due to uncooperative managers. They then say they get the manager to sign it.
> 
> But surely you would know what your main duties are, what you were employed to do, or not!


If I were the manager and one of my Minions brought a pre-drafted letter for me to sign without having consulted me about signing it first, I would flat out refuse to sign it for them, and no amount of sucking up or begging (_you_ are not a child and begging makes you look pathetic) would make me more inclined to help you.

Normally I'd be happy to sign, if it meant someone could have a chance at bettering themselves and their life by going to a new country (after all, once upon a time not so very long ago, I did just that for a few years and had a great time)... hell, I'd go so far as to ask them if I could help draft the letter for them so it would conform to the application guidance. However, if the Minion couldn't even give me the courtesy of discussing the issue with me first, that's a horse of a different colour and, quite frankly, I ain't interested.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not usually the case though in India and Pakistan from many of the posters on here. Many don't divulge to their managers that they are planning on migrating, if they do they find themselves without a job. 

The managers and HR apparently refuse point blank to write the declarations needed, which need to be in a specific format. They dont normally give employee references there even when starting a new job, just an experience certificate which does not meet the needs of migration. 

Different world to what I am used to, guaranteed references and lots of support when I was applying for my visa.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

_shel said:


> Officially it isn't but that is what they do. Immigration then verify their work experience so some will be tripped up.



I'd hop that everyone who wrote it themselves would be tripped up and their application denied.


----------

